# مامعني موثوقية نص العهد الجديد؟



## Ayman Turky (20 مارس 2012)

مامعني موثوقية نص العهد الجديد وفقاً لمخطوطاته المختلفة؟
وماهي المعيارية التوثيقية الواضحة والثابتة من خلال ذلك المعني والمستخدمة في ضوء بعض الأمثلة النصية كمرقس (1-2 & 2-17)

شكراً


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

> مامعني موثوقية نص العهد الجديد وفقاً لمخطوطاته المختلفة؟


ماذا تقصد بـ"مختلفة" هنا؟


----------



## Ayman Turky (20 مارس 2012)

يونانية - قبطية - لاتينية - سريانية ..... الخ الخ


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

> يونانية - قبطية - لاتينية - سريانية ..... الخ الخ


يعني تقصد بالسؤال بعد التعديل:
			   			مامعني موثوقية نص العهد الجديد وفقاً لمخطوطاته المختلفة اللغة؟

جميل، فلنبدأ الحوار، أوضح لي ما هى العلاقة التي تعرفها بين "اللغة" وبين "الموثوقية"؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

*انا مضطر أغادر الآن، رجاء الإجابة لنكمل عندما أعود..
لو غبت إنتظرني..
*


----------



## Ayman Turky (20 مارس 2012)

بكل بساطة هذا يعتمد علي تفسيرك انت لكلمة "موثوقية" !!
فتعريفك انت لمعني الموثوقية النصية للعهد الجديد في ضوء مخطوطاته هو ما سيوضح لنا العلاقة بين تلك الموثوقية واللغة المستخدمه في عملية توكيد تلك الموثوقية...
فلست انا عزيزي من يطالب بتوضيح العلاقة ولكن انت من عليه فعل هذا وذلك بعد ان تعرف لنا الموثوقية اصلاً !!


----------



## Ayman Turky (20 مارس 2012)

بكل بساطة هذا يعتمد علي تفسيرك انت لكلمة "موثوقية" !!
فتعريفك انت لمعني الموثوقية النصية للعهد الجديد في ضوء مخطوطاته هو ما سيوضح لنا العلاقة بين تلك الموثوقية واللغة المستخدمه في عملية توكيد تلك الموثوقية...
فلست انا عزيزي من يطالب بتوضيح العلاقة ولكن انت من عليه فعل هذا وذلك بعد ان تعرف لنا الموثوقية اصلاً !!


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

*قبل الذهاب..



			بكل بساطة هذا يعتمد علي تفسيرك انت لكلمة "موثوقية" !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي، رجاء التركيز، تعريفي أنا لابد أن يكون لشيء موجود حسب طلبك ( الموثوقية بإختلاف لغة المخطوط ) ، وهذا التعريف المطلوب لابد أن يسبقه أصلا علاقة بين "الموثوقية" و"اللغة" فلو لا توجد علاقة، فلا تعريف لأنك تسأل عن أمر محدد :




			مامعني موثوقية نص العهد الجديد وفقاً لمخطوطاته المختلفة؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أتمنى ان يكون كلامي مفهوماً..



			فتعريفك انت لمعني الموثوقية النصية للعهد الجديد في ضوء مخطوطاته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ركز يا عزيزي، انت طلبت التعريف بخصوص إختلاف اللغات، هذا التعريف لكي يكون موجود من الأساس لابد ان يكون بينه علاقه وبين "اللغة" أي لابد بعد توضيح العلاقة أن تثبت وجود " تغير" في التعريف تبعا لتوضيحك للعلاقة أصلا.. وإلا فلا تعريف في هذا الجزء لأنه لا يوجد علاقة..




			هو ما سيوضح لنا العلاقة بين تلك الموثوقية واللغة المستخدمه في عملية توكيد تلك الموثوقية...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إن كان لديك أكثر من "علاقة" تختلف بإختلاف التعريف، فأذكر "كل" العلاقات، لكي أعرّف لك" الموثوقية" تبعا لعلاقاتك انت كلٍ بمفرده بعد ثبات ان كلامك صحيح!




			فلست انا عزيزي من يطالب بتوضيح العلاقة ولكن انت من عليه فعل هذا وذلك بعد ان تعرف لنا الموثوقية اصلاً !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ يا عزيزي، أنت طلبت التعريف، التعريف انت حصرته في شيء محدد وهو "  وفقاً لمخطوطاته المختلفة اللغة " ، فإن كان هناك أصلا علاقة سيكون هناك تعريف، وإن لم يكن علاقة فانت تسأل عن شيء غير موجود وبالتالي فحسب طريقك يكون الجواب " لا يوجد " ..



أتمنى ان تسترسل في الحوار.. أهلا بك..


*


----------



## Ayman Turky (20 مارس 2012)

> أنت طلبت التعريف، التعريف انت حصرته في شيء محدد


الامر بسيط اذا حتي لا نختلف في فروع لا قيمة لها ... لنعيد صياغه السؤال مع بعض التوضيح
*كيف يمكنني توثيق نص العهد الجديد وفقا لمخطوطاته ؟*

شكراً لك


----------



## Fadie (20 مارس 2012)

منور يا ايمن. صدقنى وحشانى ايام نادى الفكر. بس ايه اللى فكرك بينا؟
على اى حال، نتكلم بكرة لأنى مرهق حالياً ونشوف ايه المشكلة.
تحياتى ومحبتى.


----------



## Ayman Turky (20 مارس 2012)

Yahhh Fadie my dear, How are you?
Take your time


----------



## My Rock (20 مارس 2012)

مرحب بك يا اخ Ayman Turky

لاحظت أنك طرحت سؤالين مختلفين بعد عدة ردود. فيا حبذا لو كان تركيزك في الموضوع من أوله لكي لا يتفرع الموضوع لأسئلة آخرى.



Ayman Turky قال:


> مامعني موثوقية نص العهد الجديد وفقاً لمخطوطاته المختلفة؟



معنى الموثوقية هو تطابق نص المخطوطات مع النص الأصلي. 



Ayman Turky قال:


> *كيف يمكنني توثيق نص العهد الجديد وفقا لمخطوطاته ؟*



الكيفية هي عن طريقة مطابقة نصوص المخطوطات (بإستعمال العامل المشترك) وإستخراج أفضل وأقرب قراءة للاصل عن طريق المصادر المختلفة. الطريقة الأكثر إستخداماً هي Eclecticism وتعتمد على الوصول للقراءة الأقرب عن طريق الإعتماد على المخطوطات والترجمات وأقوال الأباء (برهان خارجي) إضافة الى صياغة النص وطريقة النسخ والنساخ الخ (برهان داخلي).

إن كانت الإجابة غير كافية، فالرجاء ان تقدم السؤال بصورة مباشرة واضحة لكي نقدم لك الإجابة.

سلام المسيح


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 مارس 2012)

*أترك الأخ فادي والأخ ماي روك.. وأغادر أنا..
*


----------



## Fadie (21 مارس 2012)

سلام للجميع،
فى رأيى، فأنا استخدم كلمة "موثوقية" Trustworthy أو Reliability بمعنى أننى استطيع أن اثق بأن ما بين ايدينا من شواهد يمثل النص الأصلى + مادة أخرى، وعن طريق بعض التفكير، استطيع أن اقرر ما هو النص الأصلى و ما هى المادة الأخرى. ومن ثم اقوم بنشر النص الذى توصلت إليه.
لكن اعتقد انك تستخدم اللفظ بطريقة أخرى. اعتقد انك تريد ان تناقش "التفكير"، اقصد المنهج. شخصياً، متفقاً مع ماى روك، مقتنع بأن المنهج الإنتقائى المعقول Reasoned Eclecticism منطقى جداً فى التعامل مع البيانات المتوفرة.
ان كنت تقصد شىء آخر بالموثوقية فأوضحه أكثر.
تحياتى ومحبتى


----------



## Ayman Turky (22 مارس 2012)

شكراً عزيزي روك + فادي علي التعريف والرأى !!

واسمحوا لي بسؤال:
1- ما هي معيارية الثقة في كلام فادي وما هي أولية الترتيب في "تطابق" روك؟

بشكل اوضح ما هو نابع الثقة في تعريف فادي بتوثيق الصلة بين نص المخطوطات والنص الأصلي، هل هو نابع من إيمان ام هو نابع من تقرير حاله؟

وما هي آليات التطابق النصي عند الزميل روك بين نص المخطوطات والنص الأصلي بإعتبار ان شقي عملية التطابق به مجهول (النص الأصلي) ومبهم (نص المخطوطات)

شكراً


----------



## Fadie (23 مارس 2012)

اهلاً ايمن
1- اثق أن هذه المخطوطات تمثل نص العهد الجديد + المادة الأخرى لأن أغلب النص واحد بين الشواهد بإستثناء الأخطاء التى لا تؤثر على قراءة النص وهى الكمية الغالبة.
2- اثق أن هذا النص الأغلب يمثل نص العهد الجديد للعوامل التى تتضمنها المنهجية المنطقية "الانتقائية المعقولة"، أى اننى اصل إلى أن هذا النص الموجود فى المخطوطات يمكن أن استخرج منه نص العهد الجديد بسبب "التفكير" الذى تكلمت عنه سابقاً، و هو المنهجية المنطقية التى بها اتعامل مع البيانات المتوفرة  (القِدم والحداثة - التوزيع الجغرافى - جودة الشواهد ... إلخ).
3- لا اظن ان روك يقصد "تطابق" بمعنى تطابق حرفى، انما اظن أنه يقصد أغلب النص بين الشواهد واحد. لا اعرف لماذا افترضت أن النص الأصلى مجهول، بينما هو مُتاح فى الشواهد المتوفرة، كما ادعى انا. بمعنى، نتكلم عن "الوثائق الأصلية" أنها مفقودة ومجهولة، ولكن أن يكون "النص الأصلى" مجهول فهذا يتطلب بعض المجهود منك لإفتراضه.
4- لا اعرف ماذا تقصد بنص مبهم، ولكن فى اغلب الحالات يمكننى أن اعرف ما الذى ابقيه تحت السطر فى الآداة النصية، وما الذى ابقيه فوق السطر فى متن النص نفسه. لا اقول فى كل الحالات، لكن فى اغلب الحالات. وهذه نتيجة مرضية.
تحياتى ومحبتى


----------



## My Rock (23 مارس 2012)

أهلاً بك من جديد يا أخ أيمن،

ما أقصده بالمطابقة هو مطابقة النصوص في الشواهد المختلفة التي بين يدينا وليس مطابقة الحالي بالأصلي. الغرض هو إيجاد العامل المشترك وحصر الفوارق وتحليلها للوصول لماهي شكل النص الأصلي. أي المطابقة هنا  هي عملية مقارنة نص المخطوطات الذي بين أيدينا ومحاولة إستخراج النص الأصح والأقرب للأصل، فالنص الأصلي موجود في المخطوطات الحالية إضافة الى شوائب عملية النسخ والنساخ (أو كما نقول في علم الرياضيات بال noise).

النص الأصلي غير مجهول كما وضحنا، فكما قال العالم دان والاس في محاضرته الاخيرة مع بارت ايرمان بإن المخطوطات الأصلية هي المفقودة وليس النص الأصلي. فقدان المخطوطات لا يعني بالضرورة فقدان النص.

كل مخطوطة تحمل جزء كبير من نص النسخ الأصلية وعن طريقة مقارنة نصوص المخطوطات والشواهد الداخلية والخارجية الاخرى وبالإعتماد على العوامل المختلفة (أي عن طريقة تطبيقة آلية الإنتقائية)، سيكون بإستطاعتنا الوصول للنص الأصلي.


سلام المسيح


----------



## Ayman Turky (23 مارس 2012)

أهلا عزيزي فادي


> اثق أن هذه المخطوطات تمثل نص العهد الجديد + المادة الأخرى


وفقاً لكلامك فإن النص المخطوطى = نص العهد الجديد + مادة أخرى
فهل هناك فرضيات اخري تقول بأن: النص المخطوطى = المادة الأخرى فقط ؟



> لأن أغلب النص واحد بين الشواهد بإستثناء الأخطاء التى لا تؤثر على قراءة النص وهى الكمية الغالبة.


ثقتك إذا نابعه من تقرير حالة مبنية علي ان النسبة الأغلب من النص ثابته في المخطوطات بلا خلاف وبالتالي فإن البقية المختلف حولها ليست بالضرورة تلك التي تجعلنا نفتح باباً للقلق حول الأغلبية الثابتة.
هل هذا الفهم من جانبي لكلامك صحيح ؟



> لا اعرف ماذا تقصد بنص مبهم، ولكن فى اغلب الحالات يمكننى أن اعرف ما الذى ابقيه تحت السطر فى الآداة النصية، وما الذى ابقيه فوق السطر فى متن النص نفسه. لا اقول فى كل الحالات، لكن فى اغلب الحالات. وهذه نتيجة مرضية.


نقطة هامة تجلعنا نتساءل لماذا ليس في كل الحالات طالما كانت الأدوات ثابتة و"التفكير" واحد .؟!

أهلا عزيزي روك


> أي المطابقة هنا هي عملية مقارنة نص المخطوطات الذي بين أيدينا ومحاولة إستخراج النص الأصح والأقرب للأصل،


وماهي الفرضية عزيزي الملزمة لى او لغيرى للإقتناع بأن تطابق النص المخطوطي فيما بينه يعني تطابقه مع الأصل المفقود .. برجاء توضيح تلك الفرضية.

عزيزي فادي + روك


> لا اعرف لماذا افترضت أن النص الأصلى مجهول، بينما هو مُتاح فى الشواهد المتوفرة، كما ادعى انا.





> كل مخطوطة تحمل جزء كبير من نص النسخ الأصلية


هل المقصود بـ "الشواهد المتوفرة" و "كل مخطوطة" هو المخطوط اليوناني ام غير اليوناني؟
بشكل ابسط ما هو معني  "الشواهد المتوفرة" و "كل مخطوطة" ؟

شكراً


----------



## Fadie (24 مارس 2012)

اهلاً ايمن
1- هل تقصد بسؤالك الأول أن الشواهد الموجودة بين أيدينا الآن هى لكتاب آخر غير العهد الجديد؟ لا افهم معنى كلامك، هل تقول أن فى كل مرة ضاع شكل النص الأصلى وبقى فقط الشكل الخاطىء؟ لا يوجد أى اسباب تجعلنى افترض هذا أبداً، ان كان ما فهمته منك صحيح!
2- لا لم تفهم كلامى بشكل صحيح. فأنا لا استطيع أن افترض شيئاً دون سبب واقعى. بمعنى، أى كان حجم الفساد الموجود فى النص (أ) فإنه لن يجعلنى اشك فى استقرار النص (ب) الذى ليس به اشكال للفساد أو به اشكال اقل للفساد او لا يوجد لدىّ اسباب واقعية خاصة بحالة النص (ب) تجعلنى اشك فيه. لا يمكننى أن انظر لـ (ب) الذى حالته مختلفة عن (أ) كما انظر لـ (أ) فى اطار نقدى صحيح. (بكلمات أخرى، كل حالة منفردة بذاتها وليست مبنية على حالات أخرى). لكن ما قصدته بكلامى هو اصلاً كيف يمكننى معرفة أن الشواهد المتوفرة هى للعهد الجديد اساساً. بمعنى كيف اعرف أن المخطوطة أ هى مخطوطة للعهد الجديد؟ قلت أننى اصل إلى ذلك عن طريق اغلب النص باستثناء الأخطاء غير المقصودة.
3- لأن ببساطة الأدلة المتوفرة فى بعض الحالات لا تسمح للتفكير أن يصل إلى قرار. هناك حالات الدليل فيها غير كافٍ لإتخاذ قرار.
4- فى تعليقك الأول على مارى روك، اريد أن اقول أن هذا لا يعنى تطابق بنسبة 100 %، ولكن لو أننى لدىّ 10 مخطوطات للنص (أ) من عصور مختلفة و اماكن مختلفة، فلا يوجد لدىّ سبب هنا يجعلنى اشك بأن هذا ما كان موجوداً فى النص الأصلى. الفكرة هنا تتعلق بالأساس والفرع. فما يلزمك بأن هذا التطابق يعنى تطابق مع النص الأصلى هو افتراضنا البديهى أن الأساس للناسخ هو أن ينقل النص كما هو وأن الإستثناء هو نقل النص بشكل خاطىء. فإذا كانت الوثائق التى أتت الينا من عصور مختلفة واماكن مختلفة متطابقة فلا يوجد اى سبب يجعلك تشك فى أن جميع النساخ قد اخطأوا النسخ. اما لو ان لديك سبب يقول أننا لابد أن نشك فى ان العشرة نساخ قد اخطأوا، فيمكننا ان ننظر فيه وبناء على دراستنا له نقرر ما اذا كان يستدعى الشك فى امانة ودقة النساخ أم لا.
5- استخدم مصطلح "الشواهد" بمعنى كل دليل يشهد للنص: مخطوطات يونانية - ترجمات - كتب المؤلفين القدامى.
ارجو أن اكون واضحاً ومفهوماً وفى حال عدم وضوح شىء ارجو تنبيهى لذلك.
تحياتى ومحبتى


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 مارس 2012)

*متابع...*


----------



## Fadie (26 مارس 2012)

حبيب يسوع ازيك؟ مفتقدك جداً. ارجو ان تكون بخير وفى افضل حال.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (27 مارس 2012)

Fadie قال:


> حبيب يسوع ازيك؟ مفتقدك جداً. ارجو ان تكون بخير وفى افضل حال.


 
*اهلا اخوي فادي , كيفك ؟ انا بخير الحمد الله , شكرا على سؤالك .*


----------



## Ayman Turky (27 مارس 2012)

اهلا فادي معذرة للتأخير لظروف العمل
المهم من الواضح ان الزميل روك غادرنا ايضا لذا فالافضل توجيه الحوار نحو جهه واحده لمزيد من الإفادة
انت تقول:


> هل تقول أن فى كل مرة ضاع شكل النص الأصلى وبقى فقط الشكل الخاطىء؟ لا يوجد أى اسباب تجعلنى افترض هذا أبداً، ان كان ما فهمته منك صحيح!


لا اعتقد اني قلت في كل مرة لكن سؤالي كان واضحاً بخصوص صحة فرضية ان التقليد المخطوطي قد حفظ لنا الصورة الفاسدة فقط للنص المقدس في مقابل فرضيتك الثنائية.
عموماً إجابتك كانت بوضوح: لا توجد أسباب تجعلني افترض هذا ابداً.
وتعليقى ببساطة: كيف إذا تري هى الاسباب التي دفعت علماء النقد النصي امثال ويسكوت وهورت ومتزجر وايرمان واليوت وباركر وجوردون دي في وغيرهم للإعتقاد بإمكانية فساد التقليد المخطوطي؟



> لأن ببساطة الأدلة المتوفرة فى بعض الحالات لا تسمح للتفكير أن يصل إلى قرار. هناك حالات الدليل فيها غير كافٍ لإتخاذ قرار.


هل تخلط عزيزي بين ضعف فاعلية التفكير (المنهج) وعدم كفاية الأدلة؟ ام انك تقصد ان توافر الادلة وحده لا يكفي بدون (تفكير) للوصول الي صحة القراءة من عدمها ام أراني لا افهم قصدك؟ 
برجاء التوضيح (يمكنك تمرير هذا الشرح بمثال عملي من فضلك)



> استخدم مصطلح "الشواهد" بمعنى كل دليل يشهد للنص: مخطوطات يونانية - ترجمات - كتب المؤلفين القدامى.


هل يمكن ان يكون النص الأصلي بفمهوم (حتمية التواجد في التقليد المخطوطي) مرتبطاً بواحده فقط من هذه الشواهد.
بمعني ادق هل يمكن ان تكون القراءة الاصلية متوافره في الترجمات فقط دون المخطوطات او العكس او ان تكون في الآباء والكتابات القديمة دون الترجمات والمخطوطات او العكس؟

شكراً


----------



## Fadie (28 مارس 2012)

اهلاً بك ايمن من جديد،
1- نعم، قصدت أن شواهد النص من المستحيل أن تكون قد فقدت كلها شكل النص الصحيح فى كل النصوص! هذا ما أكدته. لكن، نظرياً، من الممكن بالتأكيد أن يكون شكل النص الصحيح غير موجود فى الشواهد المتوفرة فى بعض الحالات. هورت توصل إلى ذلك وأكد أن هناك بعض النصوص لا يمكنه حسم تأصيل أحد اشكال النص فى كل واحد منها بسبب وجود خطأ بدائى جداً قد حدث فى بداية تاريخ الانتقال النصى (ان لم تخنى ذاكرتى فهم 60 نص عند هورت). وإن كان هذا العدد قد تقلص فى اصدارات الاتحاد الدولى لدور الكتاب المقدس، لكن النظرية بقيت مطروحة. اذن الامكانية موجودة؟ نعم بكل تأكيد. لكن ما هى احتمالية هذه الإمكانية فى الحالات المتاحة امامنا؟ سأوضح هذا فى السؤال الثانى.
2- بكل وضوح، هناك حالات لا يمكن للتفكير، اقصد المنهج، أن يحدد اى من اشكال النص هى الأصلية. وهذا لا يعنى فى اغلبه مشكلة فى المنهج بقدر ما هو عدم كفاية فى الدليل. دعنى استخدم المثال الوحيد للتنقيح الحدسى فى العهد الجديد فى أع 16 : 12. فهنا لا استطيع ان اقول ما هو شكل النص الذى كتبه لوقا. لهذا لا يمكن لأحد أن يدعى بأن هذا النص النقدى هو نفسه النص الأصلى بنسبة 100 %. هل هذا يعنى أن المنهج لا توجد به مشكلات؟ بالتأكيد لا، واغلب كتابات مايكل هولمز تدور حول كيفية تطوير الإنتقائية المعقولة. بل واظن ان احد المناهج الحديثة التى تم تطويرها فى معهد مونستر مؤخراً سيحل محلها فى الاصدارات القادمة فى النصف الأول من هذا القرن. هناك مشكلات فى المنهج والدليل. انا لا انكر ذلك ابداً ولا ينكر التحديات القائمة إلا من لم يتلقى تدريباً كافياً فى المجال. ولكن، وهذا اعتقادى الشخصى المبنى على سنوات من الدراسة الجادة، حتى لو افترضت صحة رأى اغلب اللجنة فى المثال المذكور (ميتزجر وآلاند رفضا القرار)، فإن هذا لا يثبت لى اكثر من اننا بشر حقاً! الفكرة ليست فى عدد هذه المشكلات بقدر ما هى تتعلق بكيفية النظر إلى هذه المشكلات فى ضوء أن هذا النص هو نص عقائدى يعتقد المسيحيون انه كلمة الله وكلمة الانسان فى نفس الوقت.
3- نعم. نظرياً ممكن أن يكون شكل النص الصحيح محفوظ فى احد المصادر فقط أو اثنين منهما أو فى جميعهم. لكن تُنَاقش مدى احتمالية هذه الامكانيات فى كل حالة على حِدة.
تحياتى ومحبتى.


----------



## Ayman Turky (5 أبريل 2012)

اهلا بك عزيزي فادي ... المعذرة مرة اخري لظروف العمل

في البداية اشار الزميل الي وجود حالات بالعهد الجديد ضاع فيها النص الاصلي ولم يعد متوافراً بالمخطوطات المتاحة حيث قال:


> لكن، نظرياً، من الممكن بالتأكيد أن يكون شكل النص الصحيح غير موجود فى الشواهد المتوفرة فى بعض الحالات.


إلا انه تدارك بعدها بقليل وعاد ليقول:


> دعنى استخدم المثال الوحيد للتنقيح الحدسى فى العهد الجديد فى أع 16 : 12.


ولم يفته الاشارة الي انه حتي المثال الوحيد قد يكون مرفوضاً من قبل البعض قائلاً:


> حتى لو افترضت صحة رأى اغلب اللجنة فى المثال المذكور (ميتزجر وآلاند رفضا القرار)، فإن هذا لا يثبت لى اكثر من اننا بشر حقاً!


لا اعرف وهل تخيلت اننا شيئاً اخر سوي كوننا بشراً !!!

إسمح لي عزيزي فأنا اراك تخلط بشدة فيما يلي:
1- الخلط بين مفهوم الفساد المخطوطي والإختلاف المخطوطي ... التخمين الحدسي ليس بالضرورة يظهر او يمكن اكتشافه فقط في ضوء الاختلافات النصية فقد يظهر التخمين الحدسي في ضوء النقد الشكلي او النقد التاريخي وليس بالضرورة النقد النصي وهذه الحقيقة اشار اليها دكتور ديفيد باركر (المخطوط بيزا وسفر الاعمال) فضلا عن دكتور اليوت (في بداية انجيل مرقس).... مع الاخذ في الاعتبار وجود مخطوطات تدعم فعلا قرار اللجنة بنص الاعمال لكنها لم تكن اساس الاختيار لديهم !!
2- الخلط بين التخمين الحدسي وفقاً لقرارات اللجنة بإعتباره الفيصل الوحيد فيما يسمي بالتخمين الحدسي وبين التخمين وفقاً لاقوال علماء اخرين ليسوا في اللجنة اصلا ... لملاحظة ذلك يمكن لأي قارئ عادي متابعة عشرات بل مئات التخميانات المختلفة للعلماء وذلك بالهامش النقدي لنص نستل الاند ... فضلاً عن إختلافات افراد اللجنة انفسهم (يراجع متزجر مثلا في رساله بطرس الثانية 3-10 وخاتمة انجيل مرقس) ... فليس معني عدم وجود تخمين لأحدهم في النص ضعف ذلك التخمين فليس ذلك اللهم الا في ان أغلبية اللجنة فقط صوتت علي القرار ليس اكثر !!!
لعل هذا يجعلنا نفهم معني كلام الزميل (فى بعض الحالات) ثم الإنتقال الي مرحلة (المثال الوحيد للتنقيح الحدسى) .. فالتعددية قد إنتقالات لتصير أحادية !!!
3- الخلط الغير مبرر بين لفظ (نظرياً) وبين الواقع (عملياً) في الإنتقال النصي للمخطوطات أو ما سماها الزميل (مدى احتمالية هذه الامكانيات) فمثلاً يقول الزميل:


> نعم. نظرياً ممكن أن يكون شكل النص الصحيح محفوظ فى احد المصادر فقط أو اثنين منهما أو فى جميعهم.


وهذا الكلام غريب فما هو ظاهر بنص اللجنة وبنص نستل الاند انه لا توجد اي قراءات قامت في جوهرها علي الدعم من مخطوطات غير يونانية مثلاً او من قبل آباء للكنيسة فقط ... وإلا فعلي الزميل تصحيح تلك المعلومة لي وتبيان 3 قراءات فقط بأي نص يوناني (سواء للجنة او نستل الاند) اقر فيها العلماء بعدم صحة النص اليوناني في مقابل الترجمات او اقتباسات الآباء.


شكراً


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أبريل 2012)

*معذرة للتدخل الآن، فقط لتوضيح أمر ما، الأستاذ فادي لن يكون موجودا في الغالب لفترة أسبوع حيث أنه قال:*



> سأسافر لحضور مؤتمر هام وسأعود إلى الحوار معكِ الاسبوع المقبل فتقبلى اعتذارى ان تأخرت عليكِ.


*وكان هذا في موضوع حائرون نحو الحقيقة 

تقبلا تحياتي ..
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207637*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2012)

*عذرا على التدخل لكن لفت نظرى كلمة غريبة
*


> *وإلا فعلي الزميل تصحيح تلك المعلومة لي وتبيان 3 قراءات فقط بأي نص يوناني  (سواء للجنة او نستل الاند) اقر فيها العلماء بعدم صحة النص اليوناني في  مقابل الترجمات او اقتباسات الآباء.*


*هسال سيادتك سؤال لانى مستغرب الكلام اللى انا ملونه فوق 
هو قراءات الترجمات غير موجودة فى شواهد يونانية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى قابلتك مثلا قراءة مميزة فى ترجمة ما لم توجد فى شواهد نصية يونانية علشان سيادتك تسال عايز اقرار للعلماء بصحة قراءة فى ترجمة مقابل النص اليونانى 
*


----------



## Ayman Turky (6 أبريل 2012)

عزيزي مولكا شكراً للتوضيح .. ولا مشاكل علي الاطلاق يرجع الزميل فادي بالسلامة في اي وقت
عزيزي apostle.paul سيادتي ليس لديه اي مشاكل في الرد علي حضرتك ولكن برجاء نقل الحوار الي (موضوع) اخر جديد ... احتراما لغياب الزميل فادي وللمحافظة علي سياق الموضوع الحالي..

شكراً


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2012)

*حاضر استاذ ايمن هفتح موضوع نتناقش فيه 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2012)

*مع استاذ ايمن تركى 
*


----------



## Fadie (8 أبريل 2012)

اهلاً ايمن،

لا اعرف ولا افهم السياق الذى خرجت فيه مداخلتك الأخيرة، فهل تقصد بها أن تهاجم تفكيرى بالتحديد؟ فأنا لا افهم الآن هدف حوارك هذا فى ضوء هذه المشاركة الأخيرة. لكن سأجيبك على كل حال وان كنت احب أن يظل الحوار لأجل أن تفهمنى فقط.



> في البداية اشار الزميل الي وجود حالات بالعهد الجديد ضاع فيها النص الاصلي ولم يعد متوافراً بالمخطوطات المتاحة حيث قال:



لا اعرف هل كلامى كان غير واضحاً أم انك فهمته خطأ؟ لقد قلت فى النص الذى اقتبسته ان الامكانية التى افترضها هى امكانية نظرية اى ممكنة الحدوث. لم اتكلم اطلاقاً عن الحالات الواقعية التى اقر فيها العلماء بإحتمالية عدم توفر شكل النص الأصلى فى الشواهد المتوفرة.



> لا اعرف وهل تخيلت اننا شيئاً اخر سوي كوننا بشراً !!!



لا انا لم اقصد هذا، بل قصدت أن هذا لا يثبت لى اى شىء ولا يعنى لى اى شىء أكثر من اننا بشر قاصرون. هل تفهمنى؟



> الخلط بين مفهوم الفساد المخطوطي والإختلاف المخطوطي ... التخمين الحدسي  ليس بالضرورة يظهر او يمكن اكتشافه فقط في ضوء الاختلافات النصية فقد يظهر  التخمين الحدسي في ضوء النقد الشكلي او النقد التاريخي وليس بالضرورة النقد  النصي وهذه الحقيقة اشار اليها دكتور ديفيد باركر (المخطوط بيزا وسفر  الاعمال) فضلا عن دكتور اليوت (في بداية انجيل مرقس).... مع الاخذ في  الاعتبار وجود مخطوطات تدعم فعلا قرار اللجنة بنص الاعمال لكنها لم تكن  اساس الاختيار لديهم !!



انا لا اعرف اين هو الخلط، اين خلطت اى شىء بأى شىء اصلاً؟ 
انا اعرف جيداً ما هو التنقيح الحدسى وعلاقته بالنقد النصى واعرف كيف يمكن ربط نقد الشكل والنقد التاريخى بل ونقد المصدر والنقد التنقيحى كذلك بكيفية تكوين نص العهد الجديد. لكن ما علاقة هذا بما اقوله؟ وبالتحديد اين الخلط؟
التنقيح الحدسى ببساطة: تنقيح النص بشكل للنص غير متوفر فى الشواهد المتوفرة. اين الخلط فى هذا وخلطته بماذا بالتحديد؟ لا استطيع ان افهم فعلاً.



> الخلط بين التخمين الحدسي وفقاً لقرارات اللجنة بإعتباره الفيصل الوحيد  فيما يسمي بالتخمين الحدسي وبين التخمين وفقاً لاقوال علماء اخرين ليسوا في  اللجنة اصلا ... لملاحظة ذلك يمكن لأي قارئ عادي متابعة عشرات بل مئات  التخميانات المختلفة للعلماء وذلك بالهامش النقدي لنص نستل الاند ... فضلاً  عن إختلافات افراد اللجنة انفسهم (يراجع متزجر مثلا في رساله بطرس الثانية  3-10 وخاتمة انجيل مرقس) ... فليس معني عدم وجود تخمين لأحدهم في النص ضعف  ذلك التخمين فليس ذلك اللهم الا في ان أغلبية اللجنة فقط صوتت علي القرار  ليس اكثر !!!
> لعل هذا يجعلنا نفهم معني كلام الزميل (فى بعض الحالات) ثم الإنتقال الي  مرحلة (المثال الوحيد للتنقيح الحدسى) .. فالتعددية قد إنتقالات لتصير  أحادية !!!
> 3- الخلط الغير مبرر بين لفظ (نظرياً) وبين الواقع (عملياً) في الإنتقال  النصي للمخطوطات أو ما سماها الزميل (مدى احتمالية هذه الامكانيات) فمثلاً  يقول الزميل:



أولاً: انا اتكلم عن النص الذى اؤمن أنه اقرب شكل لنص العهد الجديد. كما انه النص الذى يؤمن غالبية علماء العهد الجديد أنه اقرب شكل لنص العهد الجديد. نعم من الممكن أن يطرح فلان تنقيحاً حدسياً ولا يكون من لجنة اعداد نص العهد الجديد ولذلك لا يدخل اقتراحه فى النص الصادر، ولكن هذا له عدة دلالات:

1- العلماء المشتركين فى اللجنة هم افضل نقاد نص عاشوا فى القرن العشرين. فهم حتى افضل من اى آخرين متدربين فى المجال غير مشتركين فى اللجنة. وانا مقتنع بهذا جداً.
2- المسألة ليست فكرة "سلطات" فى العلم، فليس لأن فلان طرح امكانية تنقيح النص حدسياً فإن هذا يعنى بشكل اوتوماتيكى أنه حقيقى. وانا مقتنع بقاعدة اللجنة المنطقية جداً: طالما أنه من الممكن تنقيح النص بناء على الشواهد المتوفرة، فلا حاجة للتنقيح الحدسى. بكلمات أخرى، انا لا ارفض اى مقترحات للتنقيح الحدسى جاءت من آخرين خارج اللجنة لأنهم فقط خارج اللجنة، بل لأننى مقتنع أن هناك ادلة افضل موجودة فى الشواهد يمكن تنقيح النص بناءً عليها.
3- لا اعرف اى تعددية و أى احادية تقصد، فأنا تكلمت بشكل نظرى عن امكانية وجود حالات يمكن فيها تنقيح النص حدسياً وذلك بشكل عام عن النص. ولكن فعلياً، لا يرى افضل نقاد النص فى القرن العشرين أن هناك حاجة إلى التنقيح الحدسى إلا فى مكان واحد فقط من العهد الجديد. لا افهم اين التناقض؟



> وهذا الكلام غريب فما هو ظاهر بنص اللجنة وبنص نستل الاند انه لا توجد اي  قراءات قامت في جوهرها علي الدعم من مخطوطات غير يونانية مثلاً او من قبل  آباء للكنيسة فقط ... وإلا فعلي الزميل تصحيح تلك المعلومة لي وتبيان 3  قراءات فقط بأي نص يوناني (سواء للجنة او نستل الاند) اقر فيها العلماء  بعدم صحة النص اليوناني في مقابل الترجمات او اقتباسات الآباء.



انا لا اعرف اين هو وجه الغرابة؟ ولماذا نقلت كلامى من واقع نظرى لواقع عملى؟ نظرياً من الممكن أن يُحفظ شكل النص الأصلى فى أحد الشواهد، أى شاهد، سواء يونانى أو غير يونانى، و فى اى عدد من الشواهد، سواء شاهد واحد فقط أو الف شاهد.
لكن عملياً الأمر مختلف.
وانا اجبتك بشكل نظرى لأن كل اسئلتك كانت نظرية فى البداية. انت تسأل بشكل عام عن النص، وبدون تحديد أى امثلة نصية، لذا أجبتك بطريقة سؤالك.

ايمن، من فضلك كن واضحاً واسأل سؤالاً واضحاً وسأجيبك. انا كلامى واضح جداً واحرص على تكراره بأكثر من طريقة ليفهمه الجميع.
نظرياً من الممكن أن يكون هناك حالات لا يوجد فيها النص الأصلى فى الشواهد.
واقعياً، هذه الحالات النظرية مجرد واحدة فقط فى الواقع.
هل ترى هنا تناقض؟ كلامى واضح جداً.

تحياتى ومحبتى


----------



## بايبل333 (8 أبريل 2012)

> * 			 				في البداية اشار الزميل الي وجود حالات بالعهد الجديد ضاع فيها النص الاصلي ولم يعد متوافراً بالمخطوطات المتاحة حيث قال: 			 		*


عذرا على الدخول ولكن هذة النقطة حب ارد عليها نقول لك دع الارقام هى التى تتحدث بذلك 
الايمان المسيحى يؤمن بان النص الاصلى فى ملكوت السموات وان الانجيل هو شخص الرب يسوع وهو معنا ليس عن مجرد مخطوطات ضاعت او تغيرت فوجود خطا فى مخطوطة فمن السهل اكتشافة عملية البحث هى البحث حول النص الاصلى


----------



## Ayman Turky (10 أبريل 2012)

Welcome back my dear


> ايمن، من فضلك كن واضحاً واسأل سؤالاً واضحاً وسأجيبك. انا كلامى واضح جداً واحرص على تكراره بأكثر من طريقة ليفهمه الجميع.
> نظرياً من الممكن أن يكون هناك حالات لا يوجد فيها النص الأصلى فى الشواهد.
> واقعياً، هذه الحالات النظرية مجرد واحدة فقط فى الواقع.
> هل ترى هنا تناقض؟ كلامى واضح جداً.


يمكنني ان اقول وبصراحة هذه هي خلاصه الموضوع فعلاً ... احسنت
نظرياً فنحن نتفق في ان هناك (حالات) لا يوجد فيها النص الاصلي خلال آلاف المخطوطات المتوافرة
لكن عملياً او ما يُسمي بالواقع العملي فنحن نختلف وهذه هي النقطة الفاصلة بيننا عزيزي.

فانت قصرت تلك (الحالات) النظرية في (واحدة) فقط عملياً بناءاً علي ما تسميه انت:
1- قناعتك بأن علماء اللجنة هم افضل العلماء
2- قاعدة اللجنة المنطقية (جداً) في نظرك

في حين فإنى لا اري في اي من هذه النقاط من جانبك ما يشعرني بالإلتزام نحوهما
فلا شك ان علماء اللجنة من كبار علماء النقد النصي في العالم لكنهم ليسوا الافضل بكل تاكيد
فلا احد يملك ان يضع قرارات نقدية لعلماء كبار امثال: الدون ايب / ديفيد باركر / ايرمان بارت / كلارك / إليوت / بيترسين / باتريك / دي في / والاس / ربينسون / هولمز / كمفورت / جرين لي / كوستير وغيرهم الكثير والكثير فقط لمجرد انهم لم يشاركوا في اللجنة !!
بل ان اليوت (تحديداً) كان ممن إنتقدوا قرارات اللجنة وطريقتها في عدة مواضع ولم يقل له احد هؤلاء افضل منك !!
الغريب انك عدت بعدها لتقول:


> بكلمات أخرى، انا لا ارفض اى مقترحات للتنقيح الحدسى جاءت من آخرين خارج اللجنة لأنهم فقط خارج اللجنة، بل لأننى مقتنع أن هناك ادلة افضل موجودة فى الشواهد يمكن تنقيح النص بناءً عليها.


وكأنك تقول ببساطه: نعم ليسوا الافضل ولن تُرفض اقتراحاتهم ببساطة لأنهم خارج اللجنة فقط لكننا  سنرفضها علي ايه حال لأننا سنتبع الأدله المبرره والمقدمة (فقط) من جانب العلماء الافضل فى القرن العشرين وهم اللجنة (طبعا) والذين بزعمك لا يرون ( أن هناك حاجة إلى التنقيح الحدسى إلا فى مكان واحد فقط من العهد الجديد.)  !!!

أما بالنسبة للقاعدة المنطقية لديك فالحقيقة ان الأمر سيظل مجرد رؤية نسبية ليس أكثر فهذه الحالة المقررة كمثال وحيد للتخمين الحدسي من قبل اللجنة لم تقابل بالضرورة بالترحيب من قبل العلماء (راجع مثلا ربينسون) ومن وسط اللجنة أنفسهم كذلك.
وهذا معناه ان ما تراه مناسبا ومنطقيا في نظرك ليس بالضرورة يحمل نفس المنطقية في نظر الاخرين والعكس صحيح تماماً كذلك، فكل ما تراه مقنعاً لديك بناءاً علي إمكانية (تنقيح) النص من قبل بعض الشواهد فإنه ليس بالضرورة مقنعاً لدي بعض العلماء الأخرين (كبداية مرقس عند اليوت ونهاية مرقس عند متزجر) .. وذلك لأننا اصلا لا نملك قاعدة محددة وواضحة للتخمين الحدسي.


ما اود قوله يا زميلي وببساطة هو انه لا يمكن فصل (نظرياً) عن (عملياً) لأنه:
1- لا يمكن ان يقال نظرياً النص الاصلي ضاع في مواضع لكنه عملياً لم يضيع !!
2- لأن هذا معناه ان (نظرياً) لم تبني اصلا علي اسس علميه وبالتالي فهي مجرد كلام تخيلى وهذا لم اسمع به من قبل في علم النقد ولم اري احد من العلماء قال به (برجاء التصحيح) !!
3- إختلاف العلماء اصلاً في (عملياً) فحتي ويستكوت وهورت عندما اقرا (60-65) حاله لم يزعما انهما حصراً كافة الفساد المخطوطي في تلك الحالات وكذلك أعضاء اللجنة داخلياً لم يتفقوا علي ان هذه هي الحالة الواحدة بالعهد الجديد التي قد تتطلب تنقيحاً حدسياً (يراجع متزجر مثلا في رساله بطرس الثانية 3-10 وخاتمة انجيل مرقس).
4- لا توجد إلزامات تجبرنا علي هذا الفصل إلا فقط من خلال (الإعتقاد) و (الإيمان)
5- التصاعد المتزايد من قبل العلماء لرفض المخطوطات كأصل وحيد في عملية (التنقيح) وهذا هو ما قصدته بتدخلات الأشكال النقدية الاخري للنص في عملية القرار النصي فليس كل ما هو ثابت من ناحية الشواهد يعني ببساطة ثباته من الناحية النصية... ولهذا فإن القاعدة المنصوص عليها مثلا من قبل (كورت الاند) حول الأصولية المطلقة للمخطوطات في عملية القرار النصي قد قوبلت بالرفض من قبل الكثير من العلماء (مثل اليوت وهولمز ودي في وغيرهم)
6- بالنسبة لي فإن (فشل) المخطوطات كأصل في تقرير حالة واحدة يعني ببساطة ضعف إمكانية تقرير نفس تلك المخطوطات في حالات أخري سواء في ذات الظروف او مع إختلاف الظروف، فما هو الدافع لدي لتصديق انهم لم يختلفوا في الاصل ذاته الذى اختلفوا حوله في ذلك الموضع .. خصوصاً مع الإقرار من قبل أغلب العلماء علي ضياع تاريخية الإنتقال النصي للمخطوطات.

شكراً وأرجوا ان يكون فكري قد وضح لديك الان وعرفت موضع إختلافنا جيداً


----------



## Fadie (18 أبريل 2012)

اهلاً بك ايمن من جديد
اعتذر للتأخير لظروف العيد ودراستى.

1- دعنى اولاً اؤكد ما قلته سابقاً حينما أكدت على اننى، شخصياً، لا ارفض أى تنقيح حدسى صادر من عالم أو آخر فقط لأن اللجنة رفضتها. هذه مغالطة الإرتكان إلى السلطة، وانا أكدت اننى لا اقول ذلك لأن سلطة ما فى المجال قال ذلك. و لكنى قلت بوضوح: شخصياً، لم اقرأ مقترحاً لتنقيح حدسى واقنعتنى أدلته. وان عدم اقتناعى لا ينبع من موقفى الدفاعى وانما هو نفس موقف اكبر واهم نقاد النص فى القرن العشرين. وهذا لا يعنى اننى اقبل ادلة هذه اللجنة دائماً، فطوال سنوات كثيرة اختلفت مع قراراتهم فى كتابات مختلفة. وشخصياً، لا اعرف ناقد نصى لم يختلف معهم فى العديد من الحالات. لكن الفكرة من وراء ذلك ببساطة هى اننا لا نتفق أبداً على نص مُوحد بنسبة 100 %. ان هذا الاختلاف بين هؤلاء النقاد يرجع إلى تفسيرهم المتباين للأدلة. وهذا امر ليس قاصراً على نص العهد الجديد فقط، انما فى كل مجال سيظل هناك تفسيرات مختلفة لبعض البيانات المُقدمة. نختلف أو نتفق مع اللجنة، فى النهاية، هذا هو النص الذى يصدره الاتحاد الدولى لدور الكتاب المقدس، وهو المؤسسة الكبرى فى العالم لنشر نص الكتاب المقدس بنصوصه الاصلية وبلغاته المختلفة، وهؤلاء قد احضروا اهم نقاد نص فى القرن العشرين ليس ليقدموا لنا نصاً عبثياً. روبينسون وبييربونت لم يقتنعا به، فقاما باصدار نصهما. مايكل هولمز حرر نص جمعية الأدب الكتابى مؤخراً. السؤال هو: ما هى نسبة الخلاف بين هذه الاصدارات؟ سيظل هناك خلاف، وسيظل هناك نقاد يقترحون تنقيحات حدسية، وسيظل هناك نقاد يقولون لا نحتاج لتنقيحات حدسية. إلى اين يشير الدليل؟

2- ما معنى قولى:"من الممكن أن يضيع الشكل الأصلى للنص من الشواهد المتوفرة نظرياً"؟ اننى اعنى بذلك شىء واحد فقط: أن هذا من الممكن تخيل حدوثه فقط. هل يمكننى أن اتخيل أن فى وقت ما فى النصف الأول من القرن الثانى فُقِد الشكل الأصلى ليوحنا 1 : 1 وبقى فقط فى الشواهد المتوفرة شكل آخر للنص؟ نعم من الممكن أن اتخيل ذلك. من الممكن أن يحدث هذا فى عالم آخر غير عالمنا هذا؟ نعم من الممكن. لو عدنا بالزمن إلى اوائل القرن الثانى، قبل أن يحدث هذا الأمر، هل يمكننا أن نتخيل أنه سيحدث فى المستقبل القريب؟ نعم يمكننا. هذا هو ما اعنيه بالإمكانية النظرية، انه ليس امراً مستحيلاً.
لكن السؤال الآن: هل هذا حدث؟ هل ضاع شكل النص الأصلى ليوحنا 1 : 1 من كل الشواهد المتوفرة بين ايدينا الآن؟ لا، لم يضيع. لماذا؟ لأنه لا يوجد سبب يجعلنى اشك أن ما وصلنى فى كل الشواهد هو شكل مختلف عن الشكل الأصلى. هذا ما اقصده بـ "الدليل". هذا ما اقصده بالإمكانية العملية.
مثلاً، الآلاندز قالوا فى كتابهما أن القراءة الأصلية للنص يمكن ان تكون موجودة فى مخطوطة واحدة فقط. ما هى الإمكانية هنا؟ نظرية، بمعنى ممكنة الحدوث، أم عملية، بمعنى محتملة الحدوث واقعياً؟ انها امكانية نظرية، فبحسب معرفتى، لم يثبتوا فى نصهم قراءة جاءت فى مخطوطة واحدة فقط.
ارجو أن تكون هذه النقطة واضحة.

3- إن الحوار الحقيقى سيبدأ من قولك:



> بالنسبة لي فإن (فشل) المخطوطات كأصل في تقرير حالة واحدة يعني ببساطة ضعف  إمكانية تقرير نفس تلك المخطوطات في حالات أخري سواء في ذات الظروف او مع  إختلاف الظروف، فما هو الدافع لدي لتصديق انهم لم يختلفوا في الاصل ذاته  الذى اختلفوا حوله في ذلك الموضع .. خصوصاً مع الإقرار من قبل أغلب العلماء  علي ضياع تاريخية الإنتقال النصي للمخطوطات.



إن هذه الفكرة هى ما تحاول انت وغيرك من الكُتّاب المسلمين تطويرها وتثبيتها منذ سنوات. وقد أجبت على ذلك من قبل فى هذا الحوار، وهو أنه لا يوجد "سبب نصى" لدىّ سيجعلنى اشك أن يوحنا 1 : 1 كما اعرفه هو ليس الآن كما كان فى الاصل. أو يوحنا 10 : 30 ما السبب الذى سيجعلنى اشك أنه لم يكن هكذا فى الأصل؟ جدليتك تقول: لأن هذه الشواهد التى اخطأت فى هذا المكان فإننى لا استطيع أن اثق انها لم تخطأ فى هذا المكان. وانت لم تلاحظ أنه حينما كان هناك خطأ انت استطعت أن تكتشفه فعلاً لأن الدليل المتوفر بيّن لك ذلك. لكن فى مكان آخر الدليل بيّن لك ان هذه الشواهد لم تخطأ، ومع ذلك تفترض انها اخطأت؟ هذا هو الفارق بينى وبينك. انا لن اذهب بعد الدليل. لن افترض شيئاً لا يقوله الدليل. الدليل المتوفر امامى يقول لى أنه لا شك فى أن شكل النص الأصلى ليوحنا 1 : 1 أو يوحنا 10 : 30 قد ضاع من الشواهد. لا يوجد سبب يجعلنى اشك هنا. أما انت فتذهب بذلك بعد الدليل. انت تتعدى الدليل. لأن النص إما ضاع إما موجود. إنها ليست عشر احتمالات لنتوه بينها، لكنهما احتماليتين: هل ضاع شكل النص أم لم يضيع؟ ما تريده انت كباحث مسلم هو أن يضيع النص. ما يحركك بالاساس هو ايمانك الشخصى وعقيدتك الخاصة، لذلك لا تريد أن يكون للوضع حل، بمعنى أنك تريد أن يظل وضع النص مشكوكاً فيه. حتى حينما اعطيك حلاً سلبياً بالنسبة لى للمشكلة، فهذا فى حد ذاته ينهى المشكلة التى تريدها انت، كمسلم يؤمن أن النص ضاع، أن تظل قائمة.
لذلك يؤكد نقاد النص فى مقدماتهم على أن النقد النصى علم يُمارس على كل نص على حِدة. لأن هناك بيانات ومعلومات لا يمكن اغفالها، على الاقل بالنسبة لى كباحث يسعى أن يكون اميناً فى بحثه ليبنى ايمانه وعقيدته على اساس "حقيقى" وليس مجرد شعارات.

للقارىء المسيحى: كنت انصح قرائى دائماً أن عليهم قبل دراسة اى علم كتابى أن يتعلموا كيف يفكروا. علينا أن نتعلم أن نفكر كيف نفكر. هذه كلمات أخرى لضرورة الدراسة الفلسفية قبل البدء فى اى دراسة كتابية. قبل أن تبدأ فى أن تفكر فى أى شىء، وليس فقط فى الكتاب، عليك أن تتعلم كيف تفكر فى هذا التفكير. قبل أن تفكر فى العلم، عليك أن تدرس فلسفة العلم، قبل أن تدرس اللغة، عليك أن تدرس فلسفة اللغة، قبل أن تدرس التاريخ، عليك أن تدر فلسفة التاريخ. الخلاف مع ايمن تركى لم يكن حول بيانات نصية ولا هو يملك شىء نحن لا نعرفه ولا نحن نملك شىء هو لا يملكه. انها قضية تفكير فى المقام الأول. ان تتعلم كيف تفكر بشكل صحيح، كيف تمارس نقداً فكرياً صحيحاً، كيف تحدد الصواب والخطأ، كيف تحدد المغالطة المنطقية وكيف تستخلص الاستنتاج من القاعدة المنطقية. اننى طوال هذا الحوار لم افتح اى كتاب فى النقد النصى، لأننى متأكد جداً أن المشكلة فى كيفية التفكير فى البيانات، وليست فى البيانات نفسها. دليل نص العهد الجديد ضخم جداً حتى أن هذه الضخامة تصيبنا بالاغراق. ادعوك، كقارىء مسيحى، أن تنظر إلى ما دار من مداخلات حتى الآن وتحدد المشكلة: هل هى تتعلق بالبيانات، ام بكيفية التفكير فى البيانات؟

ايمن، فكرك واضح، وفكرى واضح، واعتقد أن فكرى منطقى ومتناسق ولا اجد فيه عيباً فى طريقة استدلاله، وانا مستعد دائماً لشرح فكرى فى اى تفاصيل لو أحببت أن تنقده.

تحياتى ومحبتى


----------



## Ayman Turky (28 أبريل 2012)

أهلا بك عزيزي فادي ... لا عليك عزيزي فانا ايضا اعاني مثلك من مشاغل العمل 

*سؤالي كان:*
هل النص يمكن ان يكون قد ضاع في المخطوطات المتوافرة؟
وإجابته هي ببساطة نعم ,
هذا ليس قول مسلم (قافز فوق الحقائق بزعمك او متعصب لدينه) هذا الإقرار هو طرح اكبر علماء النقد النصي امثال: الدون ايب / ديفيد باركر / ايرمان بارت / كليباتريك / إليوت / بيترسين / دي في / هولمز / كوستير / متزجر وغيرهم

هؤلاء العلماء قدموا اطروحات مبنيه علي حقائق ووقائع نصية وليست مبنيه علي حقائق شخصية اسلاميه !!
ولم يكن خلافهم في مبدأ "الدليل" ولا قضيتهم في مسمي "الدليل" ...فالمسمي ذاته مجرداً سهل عند الجميع بلا شك
ولكن القضية تتمثل ووببساطه شديدة في حجية ذلك "الدليل" سواء المقدم منهم او ضدهم.
إنها دعوتك الي القارئ "المسيحي" في التفكير وكذلك انا مع الإختلاف في دعوتي له بالتفكير في حجية "الدليل" المقدم وليس في في دراسة كيفية التفلسف (وأهمية دراسة الفلسفة بزعم) مع "الدليل" بما يريد هو ان يراه!

*نظرياً / عملياً*
انت تقول: (ما اعنيه بالإمكانية النظرية، انه ليس امراً مستحيلاً.) وهذا امر صادم لأن تقرير عدم الإستحالة يقتضي تقرير الإمكانية ومعني تقرير الإمكانية هو ببساطة تقرير "كيفية" وقوع تلك الإمكانية.
يمكن ان يضيع النص في القرن الثاني نعم (تقرير إمكانية - فالأمر غير مستحيل الحدوث) لكن ان يكون النص الذي بين يدي الأن هو إمتداد لذلك النص الفاسد عوضاً عن النص الضائع (مستحيل) .
لماذا؟
الإجابة ببساطة : لأنه لا يوجد سبب يجعلنى اشك أن ما وصلنى فى كل الشواهد هو شكل مختلف عن الشكل الأصلى
وذلك هو ما عنيته في مداخلتي السابقة من القول:
لا توجد إلزامات تجبرنا علي هذا الفصل (بين النظري والعملي) إلا فقط من خلال (الإعتقاد) و (الإيمان)
فانت تؤمن بالإمكانية النظرية ولكنك ترفض تطبيق "الكيفية" علي الواقع.

وسواء ذاك او ذاك فسيبقي طرح اللجنة او غيرهم لـ (التنقيح الحدسي) خير شاهد ودليل علي ان النص قد يكون قد ضاع فعلاً بين المخطوطات سواء اكان هذا في مثال او عدة امثلة.
*فاللجنة أقرت نظرياً وعملياً الإمكانية والكيفية.*



> مثلاً، الآلاندز قالوا فى كتابهما أن القراءة الأصلية للنص يمكن ان تكون موجودة فى مخطوطة واحدة فقط. ما هى الإمكانية هنا؟ نظرية،


راجع تعليق (والاس) علي كتابهما لتعرف ان النظرية صارت حقيقة حتي ولو كانت في مواضع ضئيلة جداً.


*الدليل وتعدي الدليل*
تقول:  (انا لن اذهب بعد الدليل. لن افترض شيئاً لا يقوله الدليل. )
قولك شكلياً قد يكون مقبولاً لكن الواقع النقدي ينكره.
فلماذا اذا قامت اللجنة بالتنقيح الحدسي في موضع بالكتاب المقدس .. اللهم الا القفز علي الدليل.
لماذا لم يعتبر (متزجر في نهاية مرقس واليوت في بداية مرقس والكثير من العلماء في نهاية يوحنا ) قافزين فوق الدليل.
الإجابة هي ان "دليلك" هو دليل "ايماني" وليس دليل "حجية".... 
انت تريد كشخص محافظ ان ادور معك في دائرة لا نخرج عنها متناسياً انك انت من قام برسمها أصلاً... !!
فمثلا "إيمانية" الاند بـ"حتمية" تواجد القراءة الأصلية في المخطوطات لم تعد بذات "الحتمية" عند هولمز وغيره ولا حجه فيها عندهم

فابسط تعليق علي هذا القول من جانبك هو ان علماء النقد النصي اصلا يقرون بان الكثير والكثير من المخطوطات قد ضاعت وهذا معناه ان ما تراه بلا خلاف نصي هو في الحقيقة مدي رؤيتك انت فقط للدليل, وذلك لأن الخلاف قد يكون في مخطوطات قد ضاعت (وهذه هي فلسفة التنقيح الحدسي الذهاب الي افتراض وجود مخطوطات تحوي القراءة المحددة ولكنها قد ضاعت) ... فضلا عن ان الإعتماد علي مخطوطات بعينها او ما يعرف بـ "حب" مخطوطات معينة كان سبباً للقناعة اليقينية من هناك مخطوطات اخري مشابهه قد تكون قد ضاعت فعلا علي نفس القيمة النصية فالنص ليست موثوقيته في اختلافات المخطوطات عن السينائية والفاتيكانية فقط.

هذه وللمرة الثانية ليست كما تزعم "فكرة" اسلامية تبحث عن التطوير ولكن التنقيح الحدسي (خير مثال علي عدم ثبات دليلك) هو عمل مسيحي اصلا لا دخل له بالإسلام من قريب او بعيد.

ولااخفي سرا صدمتي بقولك:


> لذلك يؤكد نقاد النص فى مقدماتهم على أن النقد النصى علم يُمارس على كل نص على حِدة.


فما يعرفه اي دارس عزيزي ان تلك "الفكرة" تحديداً هي اسوء ما ينتقد في الإنتقائية النصية لأنها ستنتج "بلا خلاف" نصوصاً لم تقرا في اي مكان ولا في اي زمان في العالم. راجع القاعدة التاسعه عند "الاند".

في الختام اسمح لي عزيزي فادي مرة اخري بطرح فكرتي في كلمات بسيطة:
1- إختيار اللجنة او غيرهم لمبدأ التنقيح الحدسي معناه ايمانهم وتطبيقهم للنظرية القائلة بان النص الاصلي قد ضاع من المخطوطات المتوافرة فعلا.
2- هذا الطرح ليس طرحا اسلاميا بل هو طرح من علماء المسيحية انفسهم ولا دخل للمسلمين فيه.
3- الحاجة الي التنقيح الحدسي مع ظهور الاختلافات النصية يطرح علامات الاستفهام حول المواضع التي لاتختلف فيها المخطوطات بإعتبار ان المخطوطات في ذاتها ليس كافية للدلالة علي موثوقية النص لأن الكثير منها قد ضاع في القرون الأولي... وهذا ليس قفزاً من مسلم علي "الدليل" بل هو اختلاف بين علماء المسيحية انفسهم في حجية وتقنين ما يُسمي "دليل".
4- ليست هناك عمليات حصر "مؤكدة" للتنقيح الحدسي او قواعد إرشادية لتحديد المواضع التي نحن بحاجه للتنقيح الحدسي بها
5- موثوقية النص المقدس لا تعتمد فقط علي النقد النصي له بل يدخل فيها النقد الشكلي وكافة اشكال النقد الأخري.

هذه هي فكرتي وبوضوح شديد
شكراً لك عزيزي فادي علي سعة صدرك واتمني استمرار مثل تلك الحوارات الهامة بيننا.


----------



## Ayman Turky (28 أبريل 2012)

عزيزي بايبل 333
النقد النصي عمل كلاسيكي لا دخل له بالمفاهيم المجازية لرؤيتك لمعني جوهر النص وروحه..

شكراً


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أبريل 2012)

*استاذ ايمن تركى مجرد " متطرف " يتبع اسطورة كتب عنها دانيال والاس فى كتابه ايعيدون اختراع شخصية يسوع
اسطورة اسمها " اليأس المطلق "
وهناك اسطورة اخرى لمؤيدى ترجمة كينج جيمس على انها النص الاصلى اسمها اسطورة " اليقين المطلق "
وملخص كلام والاس " اتجاهى اليقين المطلق والياس المطلق كنقطة بداية لفحص نصوص العهد الجديد فبالرغم من اننا لا يمكن ان نتيقن بشان كل التفاصيل فى النص الا اننا يمكن ان نتقين من الاكثر فمن الساذج ان نعتبر ترجمة كينج جيمس تمثل النص الاصلى اكثر من معظم الترجمات الحديثة ومن المبالغة ان نكون حيث اننا لم نتكاد من كل شئ فلا يمكن ان نتاكد من اى شئ "

وهذا ما يلف ويدور عليه استاذ ايمن تركى فيما يعرف بنظرية " اليأس المطلق " 


واسمح لى ان اعلق على شئ واحد
*


> *نت تقول: (ما اعنيه بالإمكانية النظرية، انه ليس امراً مستحيلاً.) وهذا امر  صادم لأن تقرير عدم الإستحالة يقتضي تقرير الإمكانية ومعني تقرير  الإمكانية هو ببساطة تقرير "كيفية" وقوع تلك الإمكانية.
> يمكن ان يضيع النص في القرن الثاني نعم (تقرير إمكانية - فالأمر غير مستحيل  الحدوث) لكن ان يكون النص الذي بين يدي الأن هو إمتداد لذلك النص الفاسد  عوضاً عن النص الضائع (مستحيل) .
> لماذا؟
> الإجابة ببساطة : لأنه لا يوجد سبب يجعلنى اشك أن ما وصلنى فى كل الشواهد هو شكل مختلف عن الشكل الأصلى*


*وهذا عين التطرف واللى قاعد تلف وتدور عليه فى الحوار من اوله لاخره
لا الافتراض النظرى لا يتخطى حدوده النظرية
 امكانية حدوثه العملى لابد وان يقارن الافتراض النظرى على ضوء الواقع
وليس كما تقول ان مجرد " الافتراض النظرى " يعنى " امكانية الحدوث العملى"

المسيح غير موجود فى التاريخ " افتراض نظرى "
هل المسيح غير موجود فعلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قارن الافتراض بما هو واقع من ادلة ستجد ان الافتراض النظرى مستحيل
فما انت تقوله هو تطرف فكرى انك تقول انا ممكن افتراض ضياع النص 
اوك نظريا ممكن نفترض ذلك
لكن واقعيا النص مضاعش النص موجود
فليس كل متطرف يفترض شئ نظريا يمكن ان يكون حادث واقعيا
*


> لا توجد إلزامات تجبرنا علي هذا الفصل (بين النظري والعملي) إلا فقط من خلال (الإعتقاد) و (الإيمان)
> فانت تؤمن بالإمكانية النظرية ولكنك ترفض تطبيق "الكيفية" علي الواقع.


*لا الفصل بين النظرى والعملى هو الدليل وليس الايمان
والتعامل مع نقد النص ليس ايمانيا ولكنه حجية الدليل التى امامى*
*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أبريل 2012)

> وسواء ذاك او ذاك فسيبقي طرح اللجنة او غيرهم لـ (التنقيح الحدسي) خير شاهد  ودليل علي ان النص قد يكون قد ضاع فعلاً بين المخطوطات سواء اكان هذا في  مثال او عدة امثلة.
> *فاللجنة أقرت نظرياً وعملياً الإمكانية والكيفية.*


*وهذا ايضا تطرف اسلامى
وان افترضت انى سالجا ل 50 فى المية من نصوص العهد الجديد لتنقيحها حدسيا لعدم توافر الدليل
فلا يعنى ان نص العهد الجديد ضاع بل يعنى ان هذة النصوص لا يمكن ان نستعيد كلماتها الاصلية من خلال الدليل المتوفر لدينا والباقى يمكن ان نستعيده  


ما انت تفعله هو عين ما قولته " تفرض ايمانك الاسلامى " على الواقع 
وليس تحكيم ايمانك الاسلامى على " الدليل "


وهذة شيمة هذة الامة بالكاااااااااااااااامل 
انا كمسيحى اؤمن بما يقدمه لى الدليل وانت كمسلم تفترض شيئا ضد الدليل لكى تقنع بما انت مؤمن بيه مسبقا وهذا هو " التطرف " بعينه
*


----------



## Ayman Turky (29 أبريل 2012)

اقول:


> 2- هذا الطرح ليس طرحا اسلاميا بل هو طرح من علماء المسيحية انفسهم ولا دخل للمسلمين فيه.


يقول: تطرف اسلامي !!!
عزيزي لم يخبرني احد ان الدون ايب / ديفيد باركر / ايرمان بارت / كليباتريك / إليوت / بيترسين / دي في / هولمز / كوستير / متزجر وغيرهم كانوا مسلمين متطرفين !!

فهؤلاء العلماء ممن قالوا بضياع النص الاصلي واستخدموا التنقيح الحدسي في تعليقاتهم.
مرحباً بهم علي ايه حال في عالم "اليأس المطلق"
صدقني لا مشاكل علي الاطلاق عندي في ذلك 



> اوك نظريا ممكن نفترض ذلك
> لكن واقعيا النص مضاعش النص موجود


عزيزي الافتراض شئ والنظرية شئ
النص ضاع نظرياً ويمكن حدوث ذلك بل هو امر ليس بالمستحيل (كيف قررت امكانية حدوث ذلك وعدم استحالته؟ بالتأليف ام التخمين !!)
النص لم يضيع عملياً ولا يمكن حدوث ذلك 
إمكانية تطبيق النظرية تعني قابلية وقوعها العملي سواء وافقت او لم توافق وإلا فإنها لا تسمي نظرية وإنما تسمي افتراض .... (انت تفترض شئ انت لا تملك علي صحته دليل بعد)

الشئ بين اليقين ونقيضه ... تأمل عزيزي القارئ 



> انا كمسيحى اؤمن بما يقدمه لى الدليل وانت كمسلم تفترض شيئا ضد الدليل لكى تقنع بما انت مؤمن بيه مسبقا وهذا هو " التطرف " بعينه


لامشاكل عندي عزيزي فانت تطرح ما تؤمن به وانا اطرح ما  تؤمن به ... هذا ما يُسمي حوار
سواء كان ذلك ضد ما تؤمن به او ما اؤمن به فلا اراك تقول باحتكار الحقيقة المطلقة.
هذا طرح حوار عزيزي وليس طرح تطرف !!!


شكراً


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أبريل 2012)

*معذرة للأستاذ فادي، مجرد سؤال إلى أن يحين دوري في التعليق:*



> *سؤالي كان:*
> هل النص يمكن ان يكون قد ضاع في المخطوطات المتوافرة؟
> وإجابته هي ببساطة نعم ,
> هذا ليس قول مسلم (قافز فوق الحقائق بزعمك او متعصب لدينه) هذا الإقرار هو  طرح اكبر علماء النقد النصي امثال: *الدون ايب* / *ديفيد باركر* / *ايرمان بارت* /  *كليباتريك */ *إليوت */ *بيترسين */* دي في* / *هولمز* / *كوستير */ *متزجر* *وغيرهم*


*هل يمكنك أيمن أن تضع لنا "إقتباس مباشر" من كل شخص منهم يقول هذا الكلام:*



> النص يمكن ان يكون قد ضاع في المخطوطات المتوافرة


*

على أن يكون الكلام عن "نص العهد الجديد" وليس حالات محددة،

تحياتي..*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أبريل 2012)

> يقول: تطرف اسلامي !!!
> عزيزي لم يخبرني احد ان الدون ايب / ديفيد باركر / ايرمان بارت / كليباتريك  / إليوت / بيترسين / دي في / هولمز / كوستير / متزجر وغيرهم كانوا مسلمين  متطرفين !!


*ايوة تطرف اسلامى
انت متطرف لدينك زى بالظبط بارت ايرمان اللى اتوصف من كل علماء النقد النصى بانه متطرف فى اغلب تصريحاته
وياريت لما تعوز تقتبس مقولة من عالم تقتبسها كما هى وادينا بنتعلم من بعض
*


> مرحباً بهم علي ايه حال في عالم "اليأس المطلق"
> صدقني لا مشاكل علي الاطلاق عندي في ذلك


*مهى دى الاسطورة اللى اقنعوا نفسهم بيها اصحاب الاساطير ليقنعوا نفسهم بالاساطير بدل ان يطاردوا الحقيقة والدليل ودانيال والاس سماك فى كتابه اصحاب الاساطير والاتجاهات المتطرفة *


> عزيزي الافتراض شئ والنظرية شئ
> النص ضاع نظرياً ويمكن حدوث ذلك بل هو امر ليس بالمستحيل (كيف قررت امكانية حدوث ذلك وعدم استحالته؟ بالتأليف ام التخمين !!)


*بالدليل المتوفر يستحيل ان يكون النظرية واقعية  
*


> النص لم يضيع عملياً ولا يمكن حدوث ذلك
> إمكانية تطبيق النظرية تعني قابلية وقوعها العملي سواء وافقت او لم توافق  وإلا فإنها لا تسمي نظرية وإنما تسمي افتراض .... (انت تفترض شئ انت لا  تملك علي صحته دليل بعد)


*يا عزيزى اسمها نظريا واى شئ نظرى يمكن افتراض حدوثه 
واقعيا هو الذى يهمنى
فمنذ بداية الحديث وانت تتكلم فى امور نظرية لا وجود لها على ارض الواقع
ليه الرغى فى شئ مش موجود افترضناه نظريا وعايزين نخليه حقيقة بالعافية*


> لامشاكل عندي عزيزي فانت تطرح ما تؤمن به وانا اطرح ما  تؤمن به ... هذا ما يُسمي حوار
> سواء كان ذلك ضد ما تؤمن به او ما اؤمن به فلا اراك تقول باحتكار الحقيقة المطلقة.


*لا احد يملك الحقيقة المطلقة لكنى اجزم بان الشخص الذى اؤمن بيه هو الحقيقة المطلقة لان الدليل قادنى لذلك
وليس افتراضات نظرية  
*


----------



## Fadie (13 مايو 2012)

الزميل ايمن تركى، اهلاً بك مرة أخرى

اريد اولاً أن اوضح لك وللجميع ما اقصده بالإمكانية Possibility والإحتمالية Probability. وسأوضح ذلك بمثالاً فى إجاباتى على السؤال التالى: هل يمكن أن نلقى قطعة حديد فى حوض مياه وتطفو؟ لدى أى شخص الإجابة ستكون فوراً "لا يمكن". ولكن انا سأقدم إجابتين لهذا السؤال: الإجابة الأولى تتعلق "بإمكانية" حدوث هذا، وهى "نعم"، من الممكن أن يطفو الحديد. أما الإجابة الثانية فتتعلق "بإحتمالية" حدوث هذه الإمكانية، و هى "لا"، لن يطفو الحديد. هل هذه الإجابات متناقضة؟ نعم، ولكن عند عقل بسيط لم يتدرب بما فيه الكفاية على التفكير النقدى الذى يميز بين دقائق الأمور وفواصلها. اذن "من الممكن" أن يطفو الحديد، ولكن "من غير المحتمل" أن تحدث هذه الإمكانية. الإمكانية هنا لا اقصد بها "مدى حدوث الأمر"، بل اقصد بها ما اسميته بالنظرية. فنظرياً، قد يطفو الحديد (الإمكانية). ولكن عملياً، لن يطفو الحديد (الإحتمالية).

لنطبق هذا الأمر على سؤالك الآن: هل يمكن أن نفقد الشكل الصحيح الأصلى للنص من الشواهد المتوفرة؟ فكانت إجابتى: نعم، من الممكن أن نفقد الشكل الصحيح الأصلى للنص، وبهذا تحدثت عن الإمكانية. ثم قلت، ولكن على الواقع العملى، لا، لا اعتقد أن الشكل الصحيح للنص قد ضاع  من الشواهد المتوفرة. هل هاتين إجابتين متناقضتين؟ لا.

إذن، إجابتى بالإيجاب حول إمكانية ضياع النص الأصلى للعهد الجديد، هى نفسها إجابتى بالإيجاب حول إمكانية طفو الحديد. نعم، من الممكن أن يضيع شكل النص، و لكن من غير المحتمل أن يكون قد ضاع فعلياً. واضحة؟

ثانياً: حينما تريد أن تقنعنى، أو تقنع أى شخص بدليل ما، فافضل شىء هو أن تعرض عليه هذا الدليل، لا ان تقول له فلان قال ذلك فقط. فهى بكل تأكيد ليست صدفة أنك اقتنعت بآراء كل من وضعوا تنقيحاً حدسياً فى النص! لذا اسمح لى أن اعرض عليك العرضين التاليين:

أولاً: تفضل بوضع نموذج من نماذج إلدون إيب للتنقيح الحدسى الذى يفترضه. مشكوراً، قدم لنا النص محل النقاش، ودليله المؤيد ودليله المعارض وكيف يقترح إيب تنقيح النص حدسياً واسبابه فى ذلك. ببساطة، لندع الدليل يتحدث بصورة عملية وواقعية جداً.
رجاءً: اكتب اسماء مراجعك بالإنجليزية بشكل واضح بالطريقة القياسية لأى بحث علمى. فانا لا استطيع أن افهم ما هو مدلول عبارة مثل (ايلدون ايب، ص 37). المؤلف، العنوان الكامل، الصفحة. وانا اعتقد أن هذه افضل طريقة لحل هذه المشكلة.

ثانياً: فى المقابل، اوجه لك هذا السؤال:
هل تعتقد أن النص الأصلى ليوحنا 10 : 30 يقرأ شىء آخر غير ἐγὼ καὶ ὁ πατὴρ ἕν ἐσμεν بناءً على "دليل نصى"؟ هل تعتقد أن الشكل الأصلى الصحيح لهذا النص، يقرأ شىء آخر بخلاف ذلك النص؟ إن كان كذلك، فهل هذا الشكل الذى تقترحه غير وارد فى اى شاهد نصى للعهد الجديد أبداً؟

بهذه الطريقة سيتكلم الدليل بطريقة واضحة لى ولك ولكل من يقرأ الحوار.

ولا اعرف لما صُدِمت فى كلامى، فمن يهاجم فى الإنتقائية أنها تنتج نصاً لم يُقرأ فى اى مكان وفى اى وقت هو من لا يؤيد الإنتقائية نفسها. ففى كل الأحوال النص المُنتج لن يكون متطابقاً مع أى نص قُرأ فى اى وقت وفى اى مكان، لأن كل هذه النصوص حملت اخطاءً بداخلها. سيكون فقط اقرب ما يكون للتطابق مع النص الأصلى فقط. وما يتكلم عنه آلاند فى القاعدة التاسعة هو ضرورة تأصيل القراءة فى ضوء التقليد النصى، لا أن يُمارس النقد النصى على العهد الجديد "دفعة واحدة"!

على كل حال، لنجعل الافكار عملية أكثر بالمثالين: مثال ستعرضه علىّ، ومثال اعرضه عليك.

ربما اتأخر فى الرد بعض الشىء لضغوط الدراسة.

تحياتى ومحبتى


----------

